# *NOW: Funniest rat picture* MINI PRIZE



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

WINNERS for Cutest rat contest

2ND PLACE:

JACK-JACK



and 1ST PLACE

ZOMBIE RAT!!!



NOW. There is *THE FUNNIEST RAT PICTURE* contest

MINI PRIZE  Nature Girl agreed to do the winners picture in a poster style like above!!

so post away!!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**

Ok I have one. Not sure if it is funny..but it amused me 

This was taken after the bath following the head dunk into strawberry and banna fruit compte baby food 

Notice the indignance on her face


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**










Daphne - in Prison Break?










Jake .. as Golem?










I'm thinking of putting Gus and Jack in a boxing ring










Lou - "Call me a sunflower again .. and I'll deck ya!"


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**

Oh excellent, I have funnies of both my ratties:

Pea








'If I just....reach....further.....'

Carrot








'Miss Disney Pixar 2008'


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**










Ira











Darla climbing the cage










Koi playing with fleece


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**

Yo quiero Taco Bell










Silence slave! And bring me my morning coffee!! And pulllease remove these poops from my presence!











Despite her attempts to act normal, the other rats couldn't help but notice her new role as Alien Host










I *pffft* in your general direction!!!! (_use bad french accent in your head)
_


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**

Here's Jack-Jack and his "Three Blind Mice" impression:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**











OHH *gasp*



























theres my contributions


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**

lol i love the hot dog one and the horsey one hehe


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**

I think my oldest thought she was a squirrel.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: WINNERS: Cutest Rat Contest *NOW: Funniest rat picture**

here's what i see whenever i can't get Fig out. he loves being outside of the cage.. [[i'm getting this look right now actually... he knows if he looks at me like that long enough i'll get him out. i've only had him for a few weeks and he already has me trained ]]


"LEMME OUUUUUUUT!"


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha i really like violetrooster's pic, jack-jacks impression is just awesome! lol


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I found another pic of Carrot.
My two really like sticking their heads in things :roll:


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

lol i love lilspaz's mommy rat one and the tongue one under it


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

illmithra said:


> lol i love lilspaz's mommy rat one and the tongue one under it


Bronwen and Bear (her son) say Thank You!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*spider rat!* :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I loooove spider rats


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

lol fifi does that spider rat thing :') it looks so cute


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Max as a wee bab (about 3 or 4 weeks old) - she once fell asleep like this


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Fiona is a laid-back ratâ€¦literally. 









I submit!!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

shinzo-chan said:


> Haha i really like violetrooster's pic, jack-jacks impression is just awesome! lol


Thanks! He was having a frisky moment and I just snapped the camera at the funniest moment! He is QUITE the character!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

this is another one of our feeder store rescues. we named her Diva. she was perched on my boyfriend's finger licking it, and when i went to take a picture this is the look she gave me. lol







[/URL]


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I love that last one !!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

lol that's awesome! and she's so tiny!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww cute guys  when are the winners announced???? *waits eagerly*


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the pictures!
Jess x


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> when are the winners announced???? *waits eagerly*


Second that


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG these are all so adorable!!!

I'm especially fond of the LOLrats. *melt*


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

who's the winner?????!!!!!!??????!?!?!?!?!??!

its killing me!!!!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

hahaha. i tried to think of a clever caption for this picture, but i get the giggles everytime i see it.. any ideas? :lol:

[[he has to sit like this to clean his stomach. since he has no tail, he loses his balance any other way.]]


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Muhaha Mr Fluff gonna get yoo !!!

hey !! i iz dirty why iz u takin pichoor !?

((like golom)) my preshusssssss

uh oh.. i fink i iz stuck here !!


Im tired cant think of anything better right now lol


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i like to give ppl time to post thier pics before announcing. on SUNDAY APRIL 27th i will announce the 1st and 2nd winners.


----------

